# Name Item From Pic game



## Kris148 (Aug 7, 2019)

This is a simple and fun new game. Post an image or images to describe something, someone,. It can be anything from a film to a toothbrush.

A well known expression or idiom.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CkdfaoOUgAIoYjY.jpg


----------



## Kadee (Aug 7, 2019)

At the drop of a hat ?


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 7, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> At the drop of a hat ?


You are good at these Kadee. . Pleased you kicked off the thread.


----------



## Kris148 (Aug 28, 2019)

A film:
https://www.bing.com/th?id=AMMS_929...s=1&qlt=80&pcl=f9f9f9&cdv=1&dpr=1.38&pid=16.1https://www.bing.com/th?id=OIP.HJplorjppr3ByDNcdpjTOQHaEo&w=300&h=187&c=7&o=5&dpr=1.38&pid=1.7


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 3, 2019)

Ignore above. This dummy has now worked out how to post images. One for you Rose. A classic film noir.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2019)

@Kris148 when I right click on the white box and choose View Image, I see these:










Hmmmm... The Maltese Falcon?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2019)

LOL, I don't know why these images keep disappearing..  can't think of one now


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Kris148 (Sep 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Kris148 when I right click on the white box and choose View Image, I see these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant.
White box? Can you not see the two pics I left..


RadishRose said:


>


Rose. what subject.. animal, vegetable or mineral?

It this a Buddhist monk doing yoga? A Panda Bear bottom.
At a blank.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 6, 2019)

@RadishRose Remember this? You have left me hi and dry Rosie.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Brilliant.
> White box? Can you not see the two pics I left..
> 
> Rose. what subject.. animal, vegetable or mineral?
> ...


Sorry Kris. I got bamboozled! It's a movie.

I don't know why your imagrs turn into little white boxes, but when I click on them and choose View Image I can see them. so, I posted them for you, and they also turned into little white boxes! @Matrix, help?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

Oh @Kris148 , I see now. you image files end in .PNG, you have to convert them to .JPEG here-

https://ezgif.com/png-to-jpg
you must then save it to your PC,

This is getting to be a PITA....no other forum I've seen has this problem. Or maybe you have to change your settings to save all imagess as .JPG.  ???


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

Movie


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 7, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Oh @Kris148 , I see now. you image files end in .PNG, you have to convert them to .JPEG here-
> 
> https://ezgif.com/png-to-jpg
> you must then save it to your PC,
> ...


Bugger more probs with images. So you can not see any of my images here and the other thread?


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 7, 2019)

Can you see this Rose.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 7, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> View attachment 76110  @Radish Rose. Can you see this Rose.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 7, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Brilliant.
> White box? Can you not see the two pics I left..
> 
> Rose. what subject.. animal, vegetable or mineral?
> ...


This is a movie I have not seen I think. So it is not a monk doing yoga. Is he doing that Chinese fiting .. forgotten the name of it. 
Kadee will be on here when she returns from hols.  Be good if we could get additional members.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> View attachment 76110  Can you see this Rose.


yes


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 7, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> yes


Good. I will make sure I only post JPG images in future.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

The answer is
Kung Fu Panda. Not fair I guess, kid's movie. I need time to get better at this. You go now,,, I'll probably see it tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 7, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> This is a movie I have not seen I think. So it is not a monk doing yoga. Is he doing that Chinese fiting .. forgotten the name of it.
> Kadee will be on here when she returns from hols.  Be good if we could get additional members.


I hit a funny nerve did I? Ok I am going to google that form of Chinese self defence..

Kung-Fu. So is it a monk doing that. If so.. is it Kung-fu Monk and Panda.. Sounds like a kid's movie.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 7, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The answer is
> Kung Fu Panda. Not fair I guess, kid's movie. I need time to get better at this. You go now,,, I'll probably see it tomorrow. Thanks.


Oh.. I had a guess above. You are doing great. Just add clues as you go along. Ok I will leave you one.
Rosie it is an idiom or expression.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Movie


Woops missed this. *Rainman*?


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 9, 2019)

Rosie are you still seeing white boxes for images. There is one above with a mortar board on a cookie. can you see that.
@RadishRose


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Rosie are you still seeing white boxes for images. There is one above with a mortar board on a cookie. can you see that.
> @RadishRose


Yes, I can see it. You're a "smart cookie" LOL.
And Rainman is correct.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, I can see it. You're a "smart cookie" LOL.
> And Rainman is correct.


Thank you for calling me a smart cookie. One when you have time.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2019)

A


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 11, 2019)

*I Love A Parade*. Is the obvious answer.  Is it a movie Rose?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> *I Love A Parade*. Is the obvious answer.  Is it a movie Rose?


Kris, I only knew the song, but I just found out it came from a 1932 move of the same name.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 13, 2019)

easy one Rosie.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> easy one Rosie.



A motionless mallard?


LoL, a "sitting duck"!


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 15, 2019)

Not playing anymore?
@RadishRose


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 16, 2019)

Will post one anyway.
a movie


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2019)

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2019)

Song 


of the


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 17, 2019)

*Still Of the Nite. *Clever Rosie.
Forgotten who sung it.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 17, 2019)

song: Not sure if this is a JPG file. Clue it is an American group.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> song: Not sure if this is a JPG file. Clue it is an American group.


I give up.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> *Still Of the Nite. *Clever Rosie.
> Forgotten who sung it.


the Five Satins sang In the Still of the Night


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I give up.


I wont allow you to wave the white flag madam. My avatar. They sung it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> I wont allow you to wave the white flag madam. My avatar. They sung it.


Sorry, I don't know who the people in your avatar are.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry, I don't know who the people in your avatar are.


*The Beach Boys*. This is one of their untraditional songs. Always moves me with its soulful lyrics. Three word title.
I will bump the image. Sure to tweak the memory.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

I can see the pictures. I've had similar problems trying to upload some photos off my phone, which were probably not in jpg.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 22, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I can see the pictures. I've had similar problems trying to upload some photos off my phone, which were probably not in jpg.


You going to take a guess then Sunny.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2019)

I have no clue. Please @Sunny , take a guess.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry, I was never particularly a fan of the Beach Boys. No idea.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 22, 2019)

Ok putting you both out of your misery . The song is* In My Room.*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Ok putting you both out of your misery . The song is* In My Room.*


Finally, thank you! Now it seems so obvious.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 23, 2019)

Have you heard the song Rose? Here is a clip I found. If I can load it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> Have you heard the song Rose? Here is a clip I found. If I can load it.


Oh yes, I have. Just couldn't thing of it and when I finally did, Sunny had posted. I'll try to think up another one later!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

&











A Southern US favorite.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> &
> 
> 
> 
> ...


favorite meal?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)

yes, one of them.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> yes, one of them.


My post seems to have vanished. I answered Rib- Eye Beef and Gravy.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> My post seems to have vanished. I answered Rib- Eye Beef and Gravy.


Sorry, no.

It's not beef.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 24, 2019)

Rib Eye Pork?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2019)

Good guess, but no.

It's ham with redeye gravy.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 26, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Good guess, but no.
> 
> It's ham with redeye gravy.


This gravy is new to me. Other names for this sauce include *poor man's gravy, bird-eye gravy, bottom sop, cedar gravy, and red ham gravy.
You wanna go again Rose? *


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

Not really. I have a hard time with it plus no one else wants to play.    So, I'll take a break.

Thank's for the other names for this gravy, I didn't know.


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 29, 2019)

Why not just make them movies or tv shows. Or whatever subject you are most comfortable with.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2019)

A group or a song


----------



## Kris148 (Sep 30, 2019)

*Four Seasons?*
 Glad you changed your mind Rose. We do have fun with these. I will make them a touch easier in future.

If correct another. A *television show*.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2019)

Toast of the Town?


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 1, 2019)

Close.  It is a well known American tv sitcom.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2019)

Wonderful Winos? 


lolol//// I don't know.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Wonderful Winos?
> 
> 
> lolol//// I don't know.


CHEERS. 1982-1993.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2019)

Kris148 said:


> CHEERS. 1982-1993.
> View attachment 77492


Of course... I should have known. I'm not good at this.


----------



## Kris148 (Oct 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Of course... I should have known. I'm not good at this.


Dont denigrate yourself. Just needs some thinking outside the box. We can play a movie/tv quiz if you prefer.


----------

